# Cherubini - String Quartet 6 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Cherubini's 6th and final quartet was completed in 1837, almost 5 years before he died. The first movement, Allegro moderato, has a lovely lyrical melody at its heart. As with all his later quartets, Cherubini skilfully develops this theme. The 2nd movement, Andante Grazioso, is beautiful, full of invention and with rich textures. The following Scherzo (my favourite movement here) is punchier than previous scherzos and, as in the 5th, has a graceful trio section which (like the 5th again) is effectively different in rhythm and mood. The finale, Allegro affettuso, bustles in before it is interrupted by interesting and inventive interludes where Cherubini revisits the main themes of the preceding movements briefly until the quartet closes with a short, clever coda. All the usual suspects for this final quartet so I'll cover them all below.
Incidentally, revisiting all of Cherubini's quartets has been a pleasure. I'd forgotten how good a SQ composer Cherubini was and wish he'd written even more of his inventive quartets. I love how he fuses his love of Haydn, Beethoven & Mozart, his operatic tendencies and all he has learned from his contemporaries to create a truly unique sound. If you aren't familiar with Cherubini's quartets I can't recommend them enough (along with those of the wonderful but hugely underrated Arriaga). 

Firstly, all the recordings are at least recommendable. Yet again *Hausmusik* are too relaxed in their tempi. Yes it may sound pretty but it's not quick enough in all movements. It's still a decent recording but put it next to the opposition and you hear the difference. Lovely playing but a bit buttoned up and stately for me. The *Savinio* are coarser and definitely improve as their recording goes along with an especially strong 2nd half but they haven't got the chops of the two below across the board and don't quite come to terms with the opening movement. If I was judging on finale alone the *Melos Quartet *would win. Their finale is magical, alive and vibrant and elsewhere they are splendid too but yet again they are slightly eclipsed by the excellent *Quartetto David *who produce a heavenly sound and play with just the right amount of pathos, skill, dexterity and dynamism to keep me hooked from first to last. As so often in their Cherubini quartets the music moves at a perfect pace and is given the requisite attention and fulsomeness. Wallop!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I like all Cherubini 's string quartets. His no.3 in D minor and no.6 in A minor are my favorite! these two are in my top quartet list.


----------

